# Lohnen sich die Berufe noch ?



## suntor (31. Juli 2011)

Ich würde mal sagen  der Titel sagt schon alles  ?!


----------



## Goldgoblin (31. Juli 2011)

Kurze Frage kurze Antwort: Ja lohnen sich in Regel noch genauso wie früher.


----------



## Dexis (31. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich jetzt gemein wäre, müsste ich mit Ja und Nein antworten.... schlecht formulierte Frage, schlecht formulierte Antwort 

Man weiß natürlich nicht, worauf du dich mit deiner Frage beziehst. Willst du möglichst viel Gold verdienen? Willst du möglichst unabhängig vom Serverhandel sein? Willst du alles selber farmen können? Willst du von den Berufeboni profitieren? Willst du deine Rezeptesammlung vervollständigen?

Du siehst in dem Thema steckt viel drin, und mit solch einer völlig in der Luft hängenden Frage kann dir niemand auch nur ansatzweise eine Antwort geben.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (23. August 2011)

Ich denke es lohnt sich schon noch, aber für viele Berufe muss man dann auch schon eine Menge Zeit investieren. Schnelles Gold mit Berufen machen geht nur, wenn man aufmerksam den Markt beobachtet.


----------



## Bismark72 (24. August 2011)

Blödeste Frage ever. Lohnt sich Equip farmen noch? Lohnt sich leveln? Lohnt sich morgens aufstehen?


----------



## Schmiddel (24. August 2011)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Blödeste Frage ever. Lohnt sich Equip farmen noch? Lohnt sich leveln? Lohnt sich morgens aufstehen?



Aufstehen? ne lohnt net....

Spass beiseite...Um Gold zu verdienen lohnen sich manche Berufe gar nicht (Ingi zb.) und andere nur bedingt. Das es nun bei allen Berufen so ist, das jeder jedes Rezept erlernen kann ist nun auch nicht förderlich. Ich kann mich noch errinern, das man als Ingi mit dem Zielfernrohr, das bei Atumen gedroppt ist, ein heidengeld verdienen konnte. Weil es nun nicht jeder konnte. Guckt man heute ins AH, sind die fertigen Teile kaum mehr wert als die Mats.


----------



## Cassiopheia (24. August 2011)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Aufstehen? ne lohnt net....
> 
> Spass beiseite...Um Gold zu verdienen lohnen sich manche Berufe gar nicht (Ingi zb.)



Mit den Pets (vor allem die alten vor Cata) lässt sich ganz gut ein bissl Gold verdienen. Vor allem wenn man das Glück hat eins der selteneren zu können (wie die Kröte), aber auch der "Standardkram" wie die kleine Bombe, Lil'Smokey und der Yeti gehn ganz gut. Bei den Scopes ist in der Tat die Konkurrenz meist zu groß^^


----------



## Merikur (24. August 2011)

Berufe lohnen sich immer noch, zwar nicht mehr so wie vor Cata(habe ich zumindest das Gefühl). Am meisten Gold macht man mit rnd drops die sich leicht verkaufen lassen. Oder man kann gut handeln und billig mats für epische Gegenstände besorgen kann.


----------



## Bismark72 (24. August 2011)

Ach es geht darum, ob man mit Berufen noch Gold verdienen kann...   Ja, kann man. Mit meiner Alchie/Juwe-Mischung hab ich in 6 Wochen 100k gemacht, ohne viel Stress...


----------



## zoizz (24. August 2011)

Berufe lohnen sich immer, denn sie dienen auch dazu, Wrtezeiten zu überbrücken oder später etwas Gold dazuzuverdienen.

Also: Ja.


----------



## Schmiddel (26. August 2011)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Aufstehen? ne lohnt net....
> 
> Spass beiseite...Um Gold zu verdienen lohnen sich manche Berufe gar nicht (Ingi zb.) und andere nur bedingt. Das es nun bei allen Berufen so ist, das jeder jedes Rezept erlernen kann ist nun auch nicht förderlich. Ich kann mich noch errinern, das man als Ingi mit dem Zielfernrohr, das bei Atumen gedroppt ist, ein heidengeld verdienen konnte. Weil es nun nicht jeder konnte. Guckt man heute ins AH, sind die fertigen Teile kaum mehr wert als die Mats.



OK, ich tu mal meine Aussage etwas verfeinern.

Voll ausgeskillte Berufe lohnen sich im Raid auf jedenfall. Jedoch muss man sagen, das die reinen Farmberufe weniger bringen als die anderen. Die beste Kombination im Moment ist meines Wissens immernoch Schmied+Juwelenschleifen. Man hat 2 Extrasockel (Armschienen+Handschuhe) und 3 Juwi-Steine. Als Ingi hat man auf den Handschuhen einen extra CD, als Lederer höhere Armschienen-VZ, als Inschriftler bessere Schulter-VZ, der Verzaubere kann seine Ringe noch verzaubern usw. Die Farmberufe bringen halt etwas mehr Crit oder Ausdauer oder nen kleinen Tempo-CD bei den Kräuterfarmer.

Zum Goldverdienen...naja.....siehe meine ursprüngliche Aussage. Vobei man allerdings auch noch eines einbeziehen muss....denn Sever wo man spielt. Jemand aus meiner Gilde hat einen Twink auf einen anderen Server bekonnen mit Inschriftenkundler als Beruf. Während du auf meinem Server nicht eine Glyphe oder Schildhand losbekommst, verdient er auf den anderen Server sich eine goldene Nase. Etwas oben steht, das er sich mit den Haustieren etwas Gold verdient. Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach auch nur, wenn er sich die Mats selber farmt, wobei man teilweise wieder aufs selbe rauskommt, wenn man die Mats direkt ins Ah stellt. Oder ich farme schlicht und ergreifend die neuen Mats und verkauf die, und verdiene da etwas mehr.

Weiterhin schreibt einer, das er mit Alchie/Juwe 100k in 6 Wochen verdient...klar, das sind Sachen wo man tagtäglich braucht. Solche Summen verdienen die ganzen Crafter kaum, da die Nachfrage da wesentlich geringer ist. Ich hatte den Dussel gehabt, das an einem Tag die Feuerland-Dailys durch einen Serverreset nochmals gemacht werden konnten. Dadurch konnte ich einen Tag früher als die anderen mir die Baupläne für das Gewehr und die Zielfernrohre holen und hatte das Monopol im AH. Und da ich vorher schon die Mats gesammelt hatte konnte ich direkt einiges herstellen. Ich verdiente durch den Verkauf der Fernrohre und dem Herstellen des Gewehrs an einem Tag 40k. So..tags darauf war damit schlagartig Ende. Ich verkaufte meine Fernrohre für 1500g....sie standen dann nur noch für 300-400g drin. Das Gewehr stellte eh ich nur her (es gab als besserer Alternative, die Armbrust aus FL), aber die waren im Ah teilweise für 10k oder weniger. Da waren die Echtgold mehr wert, die da benötigt wurden.
Und nun? Tja, als Ingi verdiene ich nun wieder gar kein Gold. Ich kann mein Erz verkaufen, da stehen die Chancen besser. Während die Lederer, Schmiede und Schneider wiederrum durch die FL-Muster sich gut was verdienen können, guckt der Ingi wieder dumm aus der Wäsche. Denn seit Karazan gibt es in den Raid-Instanzen nicht einen Drop eines Ingi-Bauplanes.


----------



## Dexis (27. August 2011)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Weiterhin schreibt einer, das er mit Alchie/Juwe 100k in 6 Wochen verdient...klar, das sind Sachen wo man tagtäglich braucht. Solche Summen verdienen die ganzen Crafter kaum, da die Nachfrage da wesentlich geringer ist. Ich hatte den Dussel gehabt, das an einem Tag die Feuerland-Dailys durch einen Serverreset nochmals gemacht werden konnten. Dadurch konnte ich einen Tag früher als die anderen mir die Baupläne für das Gewehr und die Zielfernrohre holen und hatte das Monopol im AH. Und da ich vorher schon die Mats gesammelt hatte konnte ich direkt einiges herstellen. Ich verdiente durch den Verkauf der Fernrohre und dem Herstellen des Gewehrs an einem Tag 40k. So..tags darauf war damit schlagartig Ende. Ich verkaufte meine Fernrohre für 1500g....sie standen dann nur noch für 300-400g drin. Das Gewehr stellte eh ich nur her (es gab als besserer Alternative, die Armbrust aus FL), aber die waren im Ah teilweise für 10k oder weniger. Da waren die Echtgold mehr wert, die da benötigt wurden.
> Und nun? Tja, als Ingi verdiene ich nun wieder gar kein Gold. Ich kann mein Erz verkaufen, da stehen die Chancen besser. Während die Lederer, Schmiede und Schneider wiederrum durch die FL-Muster sich gut was verdienen können, guckt der Ingi wieder dumm aus der Wäsche. Denn seit Karazan gibt es in den Raid-Instanzen nicht einen Drop eines Ingi-Bauplanes.


Und hier steckt doch schon wieder alles drin was die Leute schon seit langer Zeit zu den Berufen sagen: man muss grundsätzlich unterscheiden ob man möglichst schnell viel Geld haben will oder ob man in regelmäßigen Abständen kleine und mittlere Beträge einsammelt.

Zu der Variante "schnell viel Gold" zählen die Berufe für die Rüstungen und Waffen, also Schmiedekunst, Lederverarbeitung und Schneiderei. Wenn es mit einem neuen Patch neue Rezepte mit der aktuellen Gegenstandsstufe gibt, dann will theoretisch jeder die neuen Gegenstände auch haben. Das macht sie zu Anfang sehr teuer, weil die Nachfrage extrem hoch ist und die speziellen Matierialien noch nicht in Massen verfügbar sind. Sobald die Spieler sich ihren Gegenstand haben basteln lassen wollen sie keinen zweiten - deswegen verläuft die Umsatzkurve bei diesen Berufen ziemlich vorhersehbar.

Alle anderen herstellenden Berufe wie Juwelier, Alchemist, Verzauberkunst, Inschriftenkunde (Ingenieurskunst ist ja so was "Halb-halb" ^^) setzen auf den regelmäßigen Verkauf, die Gegenstände werden tagtäglich verbraucht und benötigt. Dafür ist hier das Angebot aber auch deutlich höher, der Gewinn fällt pro Gegenstand kleiner aus weil der Wettbewerb viel größer ist. Aber: aufgrund des nicht abreissenden Bedarfs ändert sich der Preis nicht so extrem wie bei den Rüstungen. Es sind die berühmten "Kleckerbeträge", die sich im Laufe der Zeit sammeln und auf lange Sicht den großen Gewinn ausmachen.

Du hast zu Öffnung der Feuerlande mit Ingi an nur einem Tag 40k Gold gemacht.... und der Andere macht mit Alchi/Juwi 100k in sechs Wochen - das sind umgerechnet keine 2,4k pro Tag für ihn. Unter dem Strich kommt man aber auf lange Sicht ungefähr auf dasselbe hinaus.


----------



## bebelbro42 (30. August 2011)

Mir ist hier alles viel zu gewinnorientiert!

Ich wähle meinen Beruf so, daß es meiner Klasse was bringt und nicht, damit ich das Zeug verkaufe und damit Geld machen kann.
Da muss ich leider sagen, bietet WoW echt n mieses Handwerkssystem. Die Items, die man sich schmieden kann, sind total unnütz. 
Man erhält durch Questbelohnungen viel bessere Gegenstände für sein Level als man sich selbst schmieden kann. Teilweise sind sogar grüne Gegenstände aus Instanzen besser als die gecrafteten Blauen. 
Als dann auch noch die Spezialisierung und die Quests dazu weggefallen sind hab ich echt die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen geschlagen.
Das ist doch n Rollenspiel oder ... und keine Wirtschaftssimulation. Klar ist es praktischer, wenn man alles bei einem Lehrer lernen kann, aber das machts doch gerade aus, daß man irgendwo in ner Höhle einen Typen findet, der einem was beibringt, was niemand anderes kann.

Das Handwerkssystem bei WoW ist bestenfalls vom Rollenspielstandpunkt her nettes Beiwerk, aber mehr nicht.
Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Berufe konkurenzfähig sein mit den Questbelohnungen, wenn nicht sogar besser, weil aufwendiger.
Die besten Rezepte sollten auch besser sein als die besten Questbelohnungen oder Drops. Man kann ja durchaus so vorgehen, daß die Materialien droppen bei Schlachtzugbossen oder wie auch immer, aber die Top Items sollten, meiner Meinung nach, gecraftet sein. Also zumindest vergleichbar wäre nett.


----------



## Fordtaurus (30. August 2011)

Überschrift: "Lohnen sich die Berufe noch" Antwort: NEIN
Frage: "Lohnt sich WoW noch?" Antwort: NEIN

Sorry, aber der Thread ist genau so sinnvoll oder sinnlos wie meine "Frage/Antwort" Eröffnung.
Für mich lohnen sich Berufe in sofern, das ich in vielerlei Hinsicht "Selbstersorger" für meine Chas bin.
Mein Vorredner echauffiert sich darüber, daß Berufe für Ihn anscheinend sinnlos sind, da er die Questbelohnungen und manch gefundene Items besser findet, als die craftbaren. Das wird ja "moggrifiing sei Dank bald ein Ende haben. Für mich völlig selbstverständlich.

Ein Beispiel aus der Realen Welt gefällig? Du kaufst Dir ein Motorrad oder Auto. Vom Hersteller wirst Du, selbst wenn Du das teuerste vom Teuren nimmst, immer nur "Standart" bekommen ("selbstgecraftet"). 
Willst Du etwas "besonderes sprich einzigartiges" haben, gehst Du zu jemanden der sein Handwerk versteht und lässt die Karre aufmotzen.
Beim Auto Chiptuning, Speziallack, neuer Auspuff ect. pp. bei nem Bike ungefähr selbiges. Hast Du das Glück und gewinnst so etwas (Questbelohnung), hast Du durch das lösen einer Aufgabe etwas "besonderes" bekommen.
Na klingelts? 

Allerdings gibt es immer noch genug Sachen, wie ich finde, welche nur durch Berufe und craften zu erhalten sind, bzw. besser sind als alles was Du kaufen oder finden kannst.

Beispiele gefällig? Bufffood, Gürtelschnallen und jegliche geschliffenen Edelsteine, Ingikrams wie der Feuerstuhl (geiles Ding übrigens xD ich darf davon einen mein eigen nennen jaja Proll und so is scho okay" ect. pp. .

Den einzigen Beruf welchen ich noch nicht habe (da kein Cata) welchen ich relativ unsinnig finde ist -------->
rischtisch Archäologie. Bis halt auf Mounts und Epix. Oh ist ja doch was, was man NICHT kaufen kann.
So das war meine bescheidenen Meinung zu jenem Thread. Euch noch viel Spass in WoW mit oder ohne Berufen

So long

Ford


----------



## Rabaz (4. September 2011)

Ich finde ein char ohne Beruf einfach ne traurige Erscheinung, ganz unabhängig ob sich das rechnet oder nicht. Ich meine es gehört einfach irgendwie dazu, übers itemlevel hinaus auch irgendwas zu können. Allerdings müssten viele mal überarbeitet werden, zu viel craftet man unterwegs für die Tonne oder verzaubert sich 30 mal willenskraft auf ne gekaufte Armschiene usw. und wirft sie hinterher weg nur um an die Punkte zu kommen. Man muss viel zu viel machen was die Leute noch nicht mal geschenkt haben wollen.


----------



## Frozzi (5. September 2011)

Natürlich lohnen sich Berufe noch.
Ich bin sehr Berufsbesessen, ich habe alle Berufe auf max. Skill auch wenn der Skill mir oft nichts nützt weil der Char noch nicht 85 ist....-allein schon weil ich unabhänig sein will, keine Lust habe mir immer jmd zu suchen und/oder unnötig viel zu bezahlen.

Desweiteren liebe ich Gold, ich liebe es wenn ich meinen Briefkasten öffne und 7000g oder mehr raushole dann ist das einfach ein tolles Gefühl egal ob ich da jez 1000g oder 3000g reingesteckt habe um das zu bekommen, so läuft das halt. Desweiteren experimentiere ich gerne mit dem Markt, probiere immer wieder neue "Marktlücken" zu finden und das macht mir Spaß, besser als in OG aufm Mount zu sitzen bis zum Ini/BG/Raid-inv....

Solong Frozzi


----------



## madmurdock (8. September 2011)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ich finde ein char ohne Beruf einfach ne traurige Erscheinung, ganz unabhängig ob sich das rechnet oder nicht. Ich meine es gehört einfach irgendwie dazu, übers itemlevel hinaus auch irgendwas zu können. Allerdings müssten viele mal überarbeitet werden, zu viel craftet man unterwegs für die Tonne oder verzaubert sich 30 mal willenskraft auf ne gekaufte Armschiene usw. und wirft sie hinterher weg nur um an die Punkte zu kommen. Man muss viel zu viel machen was die Leute noch nicht mal geschenkt haben wollen.



Sehe ich zwar genauso, aber du kannst keinen zwingen sehr viel Zeit (denn nichts anderes ist Mats farmen / Gold ausgeben zum skillen) zu investieren - zumal der Nutzen sehr gering ist. Gerade mit dem Schnellen Leveln von heute kannst du es total vergessen das nebenbei mit zuskillen. Viele Leveln auch nun fast komplett über PvP oder Inis, so dass man natuerlich nie ein Bergbaukommen findet und wenn (Duesterbruch) man eh nicht den Skill dafuer hat.


----------



## Wolfmania (9. September 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Sehe ich zwar genauso, aber du kannst keinen zwingen sehr viel Zeit (denn nichts anderes ist Mats farmen / Gold ausgeben zum skillen) zu investieren - zumal der Nutzen sehr gering ist. Gerade mit dem Schnellen Leveln von heute kannst du es total vergessen das nebenbei mit zuskillen. Viele Leveln auch nun fast komplett über PvP oder Inis, so dass man natuerlich nie ein Bergbaukommen findet und wenn (Duesterbruch) man eh nicht den Skill dafuer hat.



Ich level nur durch BGs und in den Wartezeiten skill ich einen Haupt + einen Sammelberuf hoch. Geht wunderbar. Einen Hauptberuf haben alle meine Chars und somit ist alles abgedeckt und bin ein Selbstversorger, von daher lohnt es sich aus meiner Sicht schon.


----------



## madmurdock (9. September 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Ich level nur durch BGs und in den Wartezeiten skill ich einen Haupt + einen Sammelberuf hoch. Geht wunderbar. Einen Hauptberuf haben alle meine Chars und somit ist alles abgedeckt und bin ein Selbstversorger, von daher lohnt es sich aus meiner Sicht schon.



Die Wartezeite sind so lang, dass sich das lohnt? Bei wieviel liegen die denn? 15 mins?


----------



## Wolfmania (12. September 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Die Wartezeite sind so lang, dass sich das lohnt? Bei wieviel liegen die denn? 15 mins?



spiele nur abends, da liegt man bei 5-10 Min unter lvl 85 (Todeswache und Mithrilorden)


----------



## shockvoice (12. September 2011)

Also Berufe lohnen sich immer noch.
Allerdings sollte man auch die richtigen Addons am Start haben um im Auktionshaus Konkurrenzfähig zu sein.

Schau mal hier rein http://www.gaming-insight.de/board/t262-addonvorstellung-tradeskillmaster.html

Das hat mir wirklich geholfen.
Ist zwar am Anfang bisschen Arbeit das einzustellen aber danach hast Du eigentlich alle Möglichkeiten genug Gold zu machen.
Und immer schön Dailies pumpen um die ganzen Rezepte zu bekommen.


----------



## cM2003 (13. September 2011)

> Um Gold zu verdienen lohnen sich manche Berufe gar nicht (Ingi zb.) und andere nur bedingt


lol, dass du gerade Ingi angibst ist schon lächerlich. Allein mit Ingi hab ich etwa 60k Gold reinen Profit gemacht... Und ich bin kein Marktbeobachter oder sowas...
Motorrad, Zielfernrohre, Schusswaffe, Pets. Alles lässt sich gut und z.T. teuer verkaufen.

Zum Gold machen lohnen sich dennoch eher Farmberufe, sofern du denn farmen gehen willst. (ich bin zu faul für)
Zum eigentlichen Zocken lohnen sich alle Berufe mehr oder weniger gleich gut, mit Ausnahme der Farmberufe und vielleicht ein wenig abgeschwächt Ingi.
Alle Berufe bringen 80, bzw. Juwe 81, Primary Stats (Agi, Int, etc.) mit sich, jeweils in unterschiedlicher Form. 160 Primary Stats insgesamt macht schon ganz schön was aus.


----------



## Cassiopheia (13. September 2011)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Zum Gold machen lohnen sich dennoch eher Farmberufe.



Ich wette so gut wie jeder andere Beruf kann mehr Gold / Stunde machen als Farmberufe. Farmberufe bringen nur mal kurzfristig etc Gold rein, wenn man ab und an mal bissl Gold für irgendwas haben will, sich dafür aber nicht die Mühe machen will den Markt im AH zu checken. Wer mit dem AH (regelmäßig) handelt wird im Durchschnitt mehr Verdienen als regelmäßig zu farmen (bei gleichem Zeitaufwand).


----------



## Hosenschisser (13. September 2011)

cM2003 schrieb:


> lol, dass du gerade Ingi angibst ist schon lächerlich. Allein *mit Ingi hab ich etwa 60k Gold reinen Profit gemacht*... Und ich bin kein Marktbeobachter oder sowas...
> Motorrad, Zielfernrohre, Schusswaffe, Pets. Alles lässt sich gut und z.T. teuer verkaufen.



In einer Stunde, einem Tag oder einer Woche usw.? Seit 4.2, 4.1 oder 4.0?

Die 60k so für sich allein lassen sich schlecht vergleichen.


----------



## shockvoice (13. September 2011)

Also mit TSM mache ich am Tag meine 100k wenns sein muss mit einem Einsatz von ca 4 Stunden.
Das musst Du mir zeigen wie es mit Farmberufen geht.


----------



## cM2003 (14. September 2011)

Aber na klar machst du 100k *Gewinn* in 4 Stunden 
Farmberufe lohnen sich unter Anderem deshalb, weil man 0 Goldeinsatz mit bringen muss.
Und mit Fischen kann man richtig Kohle machen... Machte jedenfalls ein Exgildenmate, welches nun gebannt ist wegen Botting 

Märkte beobachten und Einkaufen zum Verkaufen birgt auch immer das Risiko, dass man es nicht mehr los wird und keinen Gewinn macht. Aber du mit deinen super Secret Tricks, welche du bald in einem kostenpflichtigen 50 &#8364; Ebook verkaufen wirst, hast damit natürlich keine Probleme und bist mit 8 Chars am Goldcap und hast dir für 24 Twinks schon sämtliche 378er und BOE Items generell gekauft Oo

@ Hosenscheisser
das war eine allgemeine Aussage und nicht zeitbezogen... Würde ich 4 Stunden am Tag Mats fürs Motorrad erfarmen (Erze) und kaufen (Arctic Fur und manchmal Cobalt Ore), würde ich es ca. 8x herstellen und verkaufen können. Jedes Bike verkauft sich für ca. 16-18k auf meinem Server, macht einen Gewinn von 4-6k je Bike. Das mal 8 = 32-48k in 4 Stunden *Gewinn*. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich man hat auch noch einen Bergbau Charakter + maybe nen Transmute Alchi (zum transmuten der Saronitbarren in Titanbarren) und einem gehört Tausendwinter, da sich das Titanerz zu farmen nur da lohnt 
Ich selbst verkaufe / handle nur sporadisch, da ich a) zu faul bin und b) mir meine 160k Gold reichen.


----------



## shockvoice (14. September 2011)

Was hat denn TSM mit Bots zu tun ? 

Das ist ein vollkommen legales Addon http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/details/tradeskill-master.aspx

Schau Dir Guides dazu an und probiers aus, bevor Du hier vollkommen unqualifizierte Antworten erstellst.
Wie gesagt 4 Stunden 100K Gewinn mit Juwelen.

Wer Farmen geht ist selber Schuld wenns auch einfacher geht.


----------



## cM2003 (14. September 2011)

Schreib dich nicht ab, lern lesen und schreiben.
Wo hab ich auch nur in einem Satz erwähnt, dass TSM etwas illegales ist oder etwas mit Bots zu tun hat?

Und laber keinen Bullshit... Falls du in 4 Stunden 100k machst, möchte ich dafür mal einen Beweis sehen...


----------



## madmurdock (15. September 2011)

cM2003 schrieb:


> edes Bike verkauft sich für ca. 16-18k auf meinem Server, macht einen Gewinn von 4-6k je Bike. Das mal 8 = 32-48k in 4 Stunden *Gewinn*. Vorrausgesetzt natürlich man hat auch noch einen



Tolle Milchmädchenrechnung. Du wirst die Bikes vielleicht mit deinem angegebenen Gewinn los, aber du musst dafuer je nach Server und Konkurrenz mehrere Wochen oder gar Monate einplanen, bis du das Gold ueberhaupt siehst. Das Problem ist naemlich die Nachfrage. Im Schnitt werden vielleicht 10 Bikes serverweit im Monat verkauft. Wenn ueberhaupt. Die meisten Mainchars haben das Ding naemlich schon seit Wotl. Klar hast du dann nur 4 Hrs Farmen + 1 2 Hrs wieder neu reinstellen an Zeit investiert, jedoch hast du den Gewinn nicht sofort und die Abnahme ist begrenzt. Auf unserm Server kannste btw froh sein ueberhaupt die Matskosten wieder reinzukriegen. Aber das Gras ist ja woanders oftmals gruener.

Ingi ist von allen anderen Berufen nun mal der ungeeignetste ueberhaupt. Fuer die Allgemeinheit wird man naemlich nur folgende Dinge los:

- Bike (Mammutprojekt, kaum Nachfrage, viel potentielle Konkurrenz (Das Rezept kann JEDER, der nicht erst mit Cata angefangen hat))
- Zielfernrohr (Dailygebiet, frei verfuegbar, Nachfrage vorhanden, aber Konkurrenz ohne Ende)
- Schusswaffe (Dailygebiet, frei verfuegbar, Nachfrage so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden, aber Konkurrenz ohne Ende. Habe bis jetzt NULL Anfragen im /2 dazugesehen und im AH ist das Ding fuer kaum mehr drin als die Mats ansich kosten. Mit jedem anderen Beruf macht man hier 200 bis 500% mehr Gewinn pro Kugel.)
- Kondensator für die Tundra Quest (kaum Nachfrage, notfalls bauen lassen, kann ja eh jeder)


----------



## cM2003 (15. September 2011)

> Tolle Milchmädchenrechnung. Du wirst die Bikes vielleicht mit deinem angegebenen Gewinn los, aber du musst dafuer je nach Server und Konkurrenz mehrere Wochen oder gar Monate einplanen, bis du das Gold ueberhaupt siehst. Das Problem ist naemlich die Nachfrage. Im Schnitt werden vielleicht 10 Bikes serverweit im Monat verkauft. Wenn ueberhaupt. Die meisten Mainchars haben das Ding naemlich schon seit Wotl. Klar hast du dann nur 4 Hrs Farmen + 1 2 Hrs wieder neu reinstellen an Zeit investiert, jedoch hast du den Gewinn nicht sofort und die Abnahme ist begrenzt. Auf unserm Server kannste btw froh sein ueberhaupt die Matskosten wieder reinzukriegen. Aber das Gras ist ja woanders oftmals gruener.


Was ein Bullshit... Ich hab das Bike *8x* an 2 Tagen verkauft... Allein 6 davon an einem Sonntag.
Also blubber doch keine Kacke, dass das Teil 10x im Monat aufm Server verkauft wird... Wie kommst du auf so ne Scheisse?

Übers AH könnt ichs noch verstehen, denn mal ehrlich, wer sucht im AH nach Mounts? Schreibs einmal im Trade (ohne Preisvorschlag) und du bekommst schonmal mindestens 10 whisper, wovon mindestens die Hälfte unter den Rohmatkosten vom Händler liegt. 3 wollen nicht viel mehr bezahlen und mit 2 lässt sich handeln.

Ich frag mich echt wie ich zu meiner Kohle kam, wenn ich weder Flasks, noch Elixiere, noch Gems, noch Glyphen, noch Kräuter oder Erze in großen Massen verkaufe... Und für Dailies bin ich zu faul. Gildenbanken plünder ich auch nicht...

Zu Wotlk war das Mount im übrigen noch nicht für Jedermann erschwinglich. In Cata hingegen für die meisten schon, weshalb es viele kaufen, auch für Twinks...


----------



## Dexis (24. September 2011)

bebelbro42 schrieb:


> Mir ist hier alles viel zu gewinnorientiert!
> 
> Ich wähle meinen Beruf so, daß es meiner Klasse was bringt und nicht, damit ich das Zeug verkaufe und damit Geld machen kann.
> Da muss ich leider sagen, bietet WoW echt n mieses Handwerkssystem. Die Items, die man sich schmieden kann, sind total unnütz.
> ...


Tja, damit bist du ehrlich gesagt nicht der einzige auf den Servern. Schon seit Jahren bemängeln viele Spieler, dass die Berufe mittlerweile nur noch als reine Goldquellen fungieren. Die Boni sind mehr oder weniger vereinheitlicht und die herstellbaren Gegenstände heben sich kaum noch von anderen ab. Man sieht es ja allein am Leveling, mittlerweile kann man ja mit dem nötigen Kleingeld innerhalb von Stunden (!) einen Beruf wechseln, je nachdem was einem gerade wichtig erscheint.
Ich würde auch viel leiber wieder die berufsinternen Spezialisierungen haben, irgendwas Spezielles eben was das Einzelne so besonders macht. Aber das werden wir nicht mehr erleben, weil Blizzard ja eher nach der "alle-dürfen-alles-sehen"-Taktik vorgeht.
Schade.


----------



## Jackie251 (26. September 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Ich würde auch viel leiber wieder die berufsinternen Spezialisierungen haben, irgendwas Spezielles eben was das Einzelne so besonders macht. Aber das werden wir nicht mehr erleben, weil Blizzard ja eher nach der "alle-dürfen-alles-sehen"-Taktik vorgeht.
> Schade.



nein weil im Spiel die Unvernuft siegt
Spieler halten den theoretischen DMG Vorteil von 1% für extrem wichtig. Ob dieser Vorteil dabei von 99% der Spieler überhaupt genutz werden kann oder ob nur eine Handvoll Elite Spieler in der Lage sind ist dabei unwichtig.

Endgame bedeutet PVP oder Raids und Raids bedeutet dabei "optimieren"
Blendwerk wie der verchromte Auspuff sind dabei wichtiger als richtig Schalten können.

Darum mussten die Klassen normalisiert werden, ein DD macht schaden wie die anderen DDs ein Tank kann tanken wie andere Tankklassen usw.

in classic gab es für viele Raids sehr hohe Auflagen:
- Tränke
- Verbände
- Buffs (Waffenbuff/Tränke/Essen)
- Verbrauchsmaterial für Gruppenbuffs
- resi tränke
- speziallbuffs (runen etc)
- und natürlich die zT relativ aufwendigen Verzauberungen
- zT lange Zugangsquest oder Ruffarmen

Dabei war die erste Raidinstanz Molten Core sogar noch von miesen Golddrop gesegnet, also mussten Repkosten auch noch erfarmt werden.
Raiden war extrem aufwendig. Das in Wahrheit die meisten Tränke/buffs schlicht nicht nötig gewesen wären, wenn man alle aus dem Raid sortiert hätte die weniger als 85% aus ihrer Klasse holen, war damals gar nicht bekannt.

Der Auffang sollte (musste) verringert werden, damit nicht nicht ein kleiner Teil der Spieler überhaupt raiden kann. 
Vieles wurde mit Bc entschlackt, dafür aber die Berufe aufgewertet (denn die boten in Classic praktisch keinen Nutzen mehr auf Level 60). Folge war das gezielte ausnutzen von Berufsboni: Ringe verzaubern und dann verzaubern verlernen um zB Schneider zu sein und die Schneideritems tragen zu können. Daher wurden dann die Berufsboni an an den Skill gebunden.

und selbst heute wo die Berufe nur minimal Vorteile bieten und weitgehend angeglichen sind, braucht man nur in ein Klassenforum schauen um noch heute (v)erklärt zu bekommen "lerne beruf XYZ, das ist der beste"
mal im Ernst ein Schurke der ungebufft mit 7000 Beweglichkeit rumläuft merkt nichtmal ob da 80 Beweglichkeit dazu kommen, selbst ein fehlender Beruf würde sich niemals anhand von logs nachweisen lassen - aber nein dort wird zT sogar um +/- 1 Beweglichkeit gestritten.

und solange die Unvernuft im Spiel siegt, gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
a) 95% der Spieler müssen sehr strenge "optimaler charakter" Regel einhalten, da es etwas optimierbares und "spezielles" gibt
oder
b) alle Spieler müssen ohne "Einzigartigkeiten" leben, aber niemand muss riesigen Aufwand betreiben um nicht als Verskillt zu gelten

und solange Blizz noch nicht hardcore games für 50.000 oder weniger Spieler programmiert ist b) die offensichtlich logische Wahl


----------



## killerteddy78 (17. November 2011)

Dexis schrieb:


> Tja, damit bist du ehrlich gesagt nicht der einzige auf den Servern. Schon seit Jahren bemängeln viele Spieler, dass die Berufe mittlerweile nur noch als reine Goldquellen fungieren. Die Boni sind mehr oder weniger vereinheitlicht und die herstellbaren Gegenstände heben sich kaum noch von anderen ab. Man sieht es ja allein am Leveling, mittlerweile kann man ja mit dem nötigen Kleingeld innerhalb von Stunden (!) einen Beruf wechseln, je nachdem was einem gerade wichtig erscheint.
> Ich würde auch viel leiber wieder die berufsinternen Spezialisierungen haben, irgendwas Spezielles eben was das Einzelne so besonders macht. Aber das werden wir nicht mehr erleben, weil Blizzard ja eher nach der "alle-dürfen-alles-sehen"-Taktik vorgeht.
> Schade.



Genau das!

Berufe lohnen sich in WoW, ja, und zwar wenn man Langeweile hat, Spaß an eher eintönigen Dingen, und/oder Gold machen möchte. In anderen Worten, sie sind eine Alternative zum questen, etwa wenn man Dailies nicht mag. Da kann man sich dann so essentielle Dinge kaufen wie ein Motorrad, das hat zwar jeder, aber wieso nicht.
Und sie lohnen sich, wenn man keine Freunde oder Gildies hat, nicht mit anderen Spielern auf dem Server kommunizieren möchte und auch nicht das AH benutzen möchte (und sich dann stolz Selbstversorger nennt).

Berufe lohnen sich *nicht* in WoW, wenn man mehr erwartet. Etwa einen Druiden oder Jäger als Lederer ausstatten, wer nicht raidet kann das nicht. Momentan kann ein Juwe zwar Gold sparen, bald kann ein nicht-raidender Juwe die aktuellen Steine auch nicht mehr herstellen. Extra Gimmicks gibt es quasi keine. Es gibt keine Trommeln mehr für Lederer, es gibt keine aktuellen Schmuckstücke (geschweige denn Ringe, Halsketten, etc.) für Juweliere. Es ist völlig egal ob ein Priester Inschriftler als Beruf lernt oder Schmied oder ..., da die Attributboni erstens minimal sind und zweitens für jeden Beruf gleichwertig. Rüstungen die nur der Hersteller selber tragen könnte gibt es nicht mehr (vereinzelte Ausnahmen wie Ingi-Brillen bspw.).

Wie kann es in einem *Rollenspiel* egal sein, ob ein Priester oder Magier Verzauber und/oder Schneider, oder eben ein Schmied ist?

Wieso sind die meisten Berufe nur noch dann sinnvoll, wenn man mit diesem einen Char raidet? Ein PvP-spielender Verzauberer kommt nicht an VZ-Mats, ein reiner Farm- und Berufechar kann wesentliche Mats (Chaoskugeln) nichtmal vom Mainchar gemailt bekommen, und wenn ein Schneider nicht raidet kann er sein Gold nicht mit Stoffrüstungen (die er *schneidern* würde) verdienen, weil ihm Mats bzw auch Rezepte fehlen, er stellt Taschen her, und er stellt Bindfäden her!

Zum Vergleich: mein Jäger war früher selbstverständlicher Lederer, weil ich nur so an das gute Startequip kam, und zwar speziell als Drachenlederer. Das war aufwendig, das war ein 3er Set, das war toll für den Einstieg als frischer 70er. Es war rollenspieltechnisch einfach passend das ich als Jäger Wildtiere erlegt, gekürschnert und daraus mir selber was zum Anziehen gebaut habe. Später gab es noch Trommeln, für nen kurzfristigen Tempoboost der Gruppe, für ein Fear, oder für ein MdW wenn mal kein Dudu dabei war. Heute gibt es davon genau gar nichts mehr. Chaoskugeln gibts nur in Inis (hm, dumm fürn PvP Char), PvP-Equip ist nicht nennenswert (net mal annähernd wie das auch nur für Ehre erhältliche), und inzwischen könnte ich aktuelle Lederersachen eigentlich eh nimmer herstellen. Ich kann ausschließlich zwei spezielle Berufetaschen und Lederflicken herstellen, das wars. Ansonsten ist der Beruf Lederer vom Wert her gleichwertig mit zwei zusätzlichen Sockeln. Also +80 Int, Bew, Stärke.


----------



## Elektron1 (18. November 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> nein weil im Spiel die Unvernuft siegt
> Spieler halten den theoretischen DMG Vorteil von 1% für extrem wichtig. Ob dieser Vorteil dabei von 99% der Spieler überhaupt genutz werden kann oder ob nur eine Handvoll Elite Spieler in der Lage sind ist dabei unwichtig.
> 
> ...
> ...



/sign
 ob jemand gut (richtige Reihenfolge der Fähigkeiten etc.) seinen Char spielen kann und schnell seinen Fähigkeiten umsetzt wird nicht berücksichtigt - ist halt auch a priori nicht sichtbar/nachweisbar.
Können>>> Equipp -( oftmals herrscht auch eine hohe Korrelation zwischen beiden.. aber eben nicht zwangsläufig).
Die Berufsboni sind fast alle vergleichbar und so gering - das wahre Potential eines Chars wird an anderer Stelle vergeudet (und sitz meist vor dem Bildschirm^^)
Aber man muss seinen Char gar nicht zu 100% perfekt spielen um raids etc. gut zu meistern  - wenn alle 85% bringen läuft der Raid i.d.R. SUPER -nur es gibt eben auch einige Spieler die holen weniger als 50% aus ihrem Char raus, und dann wird es schnell schwer.


----------



## Terrascream (18. November 2011)

Ja, auf jeden Fall, kommt halt drauf an was du machen willst! Wenn es dir um's Gold geht, dann werd Verzauberer.

Ich habe mich für Ingi / Alchi entschieden, da ich gerne alte Raids oder Instanzen Solo mache und diese Kombo perfekt dafür ist, außerdem ist Ingi nett fürs PvP und erfüllt meine Kinderseele voll und ganz mit seinen Spielereien 

Mit Alchi kann man auch durchaus Gold verdienen aber wie ich finde auch nur im geringen Maße, da die Kräuter meist mehr Kosten als der fertige Flask im Ah :/


----------



## Kijimea0815 (27. Januar 2012)

Am meisten lohnt sich das Shufflen, also im optimalen Fall nen Juwe, Alchi und Enchanter zu haben um Erze günstig zu kaufen, sondieren, steine machen, ringe machen und dissen, rote steine transmutieren. Je nach dem wieviel Berufe man hat kann man alle gut verknüpfen und damit ordentlich Gold machen. Kommt halt drauf an wie sehr man darauf steht. Ich selbst hab das oft gemacht, mich täglich über 30-70k gold im Briefkasten gefreut. Fürs Gold machen sind die Berufe noch ganz gut, ansonsten aber wie immer langweilig. Ich hätte mir ohnehin ein System wie in Ultima Online gewünscht.


----------



## zoizz (28. Januar 2012)

Gewinn ist immer relativ, es ist ein Bezug einer Erfolgsgröße zu einer Basisgröße. Was ist mit der Zeit, die investiert wird? Was ist mit dem Farmer, der gern durch die Walachei fliegt, um Erz/Blumen zu sammeln? Was ist mit dem, der die richtigen Zeitpunkte im AH abwartet, wann hat er sich das Wissen dazu beigebracht?

Und wieviel Gold ist Spass wert?


----------



## Kersyl (27. August 2012)

Absolut lächerlich. 1 Woche lang jeden Tag mehrere Stunden lang gefarmed nur für Inschriftenkunde.

Ich hab mich gut gefühlt, weil ich nichts erkauft haben musste und somit ne Menge Geld gespart habe, trotzdem hab ich mich auch leicht verarscht gefühlt.


Schmiedekunst hab ich ab BC sein gelassen, absolut übertriebener Stress für 2 Steinchen mehr in der Rüstung...


----------



## Hosenschisser (27. August 2012)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Schmiedekunst hab ich ab BC sein gelassen, absolut übertriebener Stress für 2 Steinchen mehr in der Rüstung...



Da für dich schon der Beruf mit dem besten Bonus übertrieben stressig ist, was sind dann die ganzen anderen?


----------



## Kersyl (30. September 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Da für dich schon der Beruf mit dem besten Bonus übertrieben stressig ist, was sind dann die ganzen anderen?



Eben genauso großer schwachsinn, nur bringt mir Alchemie z.B noch was in Sachen potions usw. Inschriften gibt mir glyphen etc.

berufe im allg. sind schwachsinn, außer zum Gold machen. Jeehaw, 600 Punkte um Gold zu machen statt sich selber Rüstung zu craften.


----------



## alburak (1. Oktober 2012)

man kann wohl sagen, das es von beruf zu beruf unterschiedlich ist.

sein wir mal ehrlich, die meisten berufe bringen ja eigentlich einen vorteil wenn man auch das produzierte auch sofort nutzen kann.
aber heute hält sich keiner in der levelphase mit berufe skillen auf.

will jetzt nicht mit der diskussion anfangen "früher war alles besser" aber in sachen berufen hatten die da noch sinn. heutzutage liegt der sinn nur noch an den boni.
man levelt ja schon so schnell da lohnt sich der aufwand kaum was herzustellen weil man 1 std später schon 4 oder 5 lvl weiter ist, di enächste ini nie lange auf sich warten lässt.
und man so schnell aus den lvlgebieten raus ist.

als kräutersammler musste ich ständig in das letzte oder vorletzte lvlgebiet, weil ich die kräuter in den gebieten wo ich queste nicht pflücken konnte. bei erzfarmern ist das nicht anders.

kochen hat ja mit mop ja erstman den reiz verloren, da bufffood ja an jeder ecke kaufbar ist. wegen spezialisierung muss man sich erstmal keine gedanken machen. vll wenn man etwas zeit hat.

fakt: berufe lohnen sich wenn überhaupt wegen boni und erfolg. (stand mop)


ps: hab schon zu wotlk zeiten das kräutersammeln mit dem main aufgegeben. und durch das crossrealmen bin ich auch froh drüber. 
muss nicht mit 1000 leute um die kräuter streiten.


----------



## Belo79 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme mit Juwe sehr gut zurecht, die Steine gehen ganz gut im AH weg und man kann seinen Eigenbedarf decken.
100K am Tag, soviel Geld habe ich in meiner ganzen WoW Zeit nie gehabt 

Ich mache am Tag ca. 5 bis 6k.

Grüße,

B.


----------



## RedShirt (1. Oktober 2012)

Juwesteine (rar) sind schon im Sinkflug... 300g dafür, und große Konkurrenz :/ leider.

Hab vielleicht 15k damit gemacht, weil Geistereisenerz so viel war, daß ich es aus Platzgründen sondiert hab.

Inschriftler könnten mit den Schulterz VZ ziemlich abräumen. Und mit den Epics.


----------



## Kersyl (1. Oktober 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Juwesteine (rar) sind schon im Sinkflug... 300g dafür, und große Konkurrenz :/ leider.
> 
> Hab vielleicht 15k damit gemacht, weil Geistereisenerz so viel war, daß ich es aus Platzgründen sondiert hab.
> 
> Inschriftler könnten mit den Schulterz VZ ziemlich abräumen. Und mit den Epics.



Wie kann man denn mit den Epics geld abstauben? Btw: Was bringt die Quest die drauf ist auf den Stäben?


&#8364;: Schon nachgesehen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. Oktober 2012)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Eben genauso großer schwachsinn, nur bringt mir Alchemie z.B noch was in Sachen potions usw. Inschriften gibt mir glyphen etc.
> 
> berufe im allg. sind schwachsinn, außer zum Gold machen. Jeehaw, 600 Punkte um Gold zu machen statt sich selber Rüstung zu craften.



HC ausgenommen, waren in jedem Cata-Raidtier Pläne für Schmiede vorhanden, die für Krieger (sicher auch für andere Klassen) Best in Slot waren. WotLk wars genauso.

Also gab/gibt es doch genau das was du möchtest.


----------



## RedShirt (10. Oktober 2012)

beim Schmied sollte man "Procs" erwähnen.

Also es kann bei 384 rar schonmal ein 415er blau raushüpfen, mit /random Werten, was wirklich nett ist.

Hab mim Schmied gelevelt (erfreulicherweise mal 5 Punkte+ für 12 Barren, net wie früher wo man 60 Barren für 5 Punkte verblasen hat) und einige Procs direkt im AH für 600g+ verkauft. Läuft.

Die Dinger sind nämlich ab Level 85 tragbar  besser als alles was bis Questbelohnung 87 anfällt.


----------



## Jackie251 (16. Oktober 2012)

RedShirt schrieb:


> beim Schmied sollte man "Procs" erwähnen.
> 
> Also es kann bei 384 rar schonmal ein 415er blau raushüpfen, mit /random Werten, was wirklich nett ist.
> 
> ...



ganz ehrlich, ich finde das den größten quatsch und nicht nett
ich spiele lieber etwas wo man mit planung und können vorankommt statt mit glück.
Daher bin ich eher bereit auch großere Mengen Rohstoffe für ein blaues item mit bekannten stats anzusammeln, statt zig relativ billig items herzustellen und zu hoffen das ein gutes item bei rauskommt, dass dann auch noch die Stats haben sollte die ich brauche.


----------

